# Minicomponente Sony Genezi Mhc-ex6 3 Cd y Usb



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2015)

Éste equipo :








Estaba en casa de un amigo y me comenta del problema , al enchufarlo hace un clic el relé , al encenderlo muestra las barritas de la hora e inmediatamente pone CD y comienza a leer 1 cd (no pasa a los siguientes) , no lo logra y da un error , no me acuerdo que escribía  pero No es Protect  y se quedaba bloqueado .

Ni al encender , ni durante , ni después responde a nada , incluso no permite apagarlo.

No permite pasarlo a radio , ni permite eject de CD's.

Así que con la única herramienta disponible (destornillador Philips) desarmé la máquina y le extraje los 3 CD's.

Ahora enciende , sin ningún CD "coloca el 1er Cd" , lo indica , escribe leyendo , pasa al 2do , lo indica , escribe leyendo , lo hace con el tercero y finalmente escribe NO DISK y queda bloqueado ahí , tampoco permite apagarlo ni nada .

Después voy a intentar un reset  :

HCD-EX6MHC-EX6 = STOP + FUNCTION + POWER

Podria ser alguno de los pulsadores con pérdidas ?


----------



## charli54 (Jul 30, 2015)

dale reset yo estoy reparando uno el hcd-ec68usb y la falla es que al enchufarlo prende la pantalla le doy power y no prende despues se cae el rele le doy power denuebo y prende pero no le funcionan las teclas y tengo que desenchufarlo para poder apagarlo revisa los microswiche que estan en la placa de los cd que esta en la parte de abajo de los cd


----------



## sergiot (Jul 30, 2015)

Mirá que dentro de la secuencia de encendido si algo falla o no la puede completar, aborta y se queda bloqueado.

Una de las cosas que me paso con ese equipo fue que los switch de la parte de cd tenía fuga y no me dejaba utilizar ninguna tecla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2015)

Seee , lo llamo para lo del reset y sinó a desoldar los push buttoms redonditos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 30, 2015)

Fijate si podes entar al modo test, tambien podria que algunos de los CI que comandan la sección CD tenga problemas o el mismo micro, o que por falla de algún regulador al recibir más tensión se bloquea, suele pasar ne muchos modelos o incluso la falta de alguna tensión
también puede ser algunos de los swiches auxilaires de la bandeja bloqueado o roto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2015)

Se le desenchufó la plaqueta pequeña del frente que maneja los comandos de la derecha : Disc 1 , 2 , 3 , Enter , Rec to USB . . .  etc etc.

Y automáticamente se repuso  , se la volvió a enchufar y permitió pasarlo a Radio FM.

Faltaría ver algunos problemitas con el CD , quizás algún final de carrera. Y medir y reemplazar pulsadores.


----------

